# Mourning Dove with watery poop.



## InNeedofHelp (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello!

I recently found a baby mourning dove and am trying to care for it. So far I have been feeding it Gerber's Baby food and cream of wheat. The bird has just past it's pin-feather stage, and I have been feeding it about every three-four hours. I feed it until the crop feels full. 

It is currently housed in a shoe-box with aspen bedding and paper-towels. The temperature in the room has varied between 70-80F. 

Recently, the bird's poop has become very watery with a green coloration. The bird does not chirp as much as it used to and seems a bit droopy. 

What could be causing this problem? Am I feeding it the right foods? Am I feeding it enough? I'm not sure whether I'm correctly judging the fullness of the crop. Should it feel tight when it is full?

I am considering grinding bird seed, heating and mixing it with water and feeding that to the bird instead. Could that help?

Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my guess is he is lacking digestive enzymes and probiotics in your feeding. you can use kaytee excact hand rearing formula, and start to offer seeds to play with and get used to.
feed only when the crop empties. the crop should feel squishy not tight.


----------



## InNeedofHelp (Jul 2, 2010)

The petstore in my area doesn't have the formula. Could I use plain yogurt (without any sugar or flavoring) as a substitute? 

Alright, I'll get some seeds.  Will wild finch seeds work? 

Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Where are you located, InNeedOfHelp? Perhaps we have a member near you who might have the baby bird formula or may be able to put you in touch with a wildlife rehabilitator. I suspect the young dove is not getting enough nutrition from what you are feeding. You can also thaw frozen peas and/or corn and feed that to the bird. Soaked dry dog or cat food can also be fed. 

The finch seed will be OK to start with but also see if you can find a dove or pigeon seed mix for later on.

Terry


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm...the poops don't concern me much...BUT....do also keep an eye on those symptoms you mentioned.

If she/he becomes more lethargic, fluffed up, sleepy-looking very often, or breathing increases or starts to look laboured, the dove has an illness.

She/he may have an illness already, which is why it ended up in a situation where you found it.

No need for alarm, just keep an eye on him/her. Do you have any avian vets near you ????


----------



## InNeedofHelp (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you for the advice! I apologize for not responding sooner. I ground some finch-seed in a coffee-grinder and mixed it with the cream of wheat and baby cereal. Anyhow, the bird's poops have returned to a lovely brown.  It has also perked up considerably and is simply looking splendid. He is very lively and runs after my feet, begging for food. 

How do I know when it is ready to be weaned? I have been keeping seeds and a tray of water on the bottom of its container. What techniques do you generally apply to get it to recognize the seeds as food? I have read many different ideas and am not sure what to try. Should I just sprinkle whole seeds in his forumula? Will he need to eat sand to help with digestion? 

The bird now has most of its feathers, although it is missing quite a few on its chest and head.


----------

